# WTB - Diver: Armida / Steinhart etc



## PaulBoy

*WTB - Diver: Armida / Steinhart etc*


View Advert


So another attempt to buy a Diver after an absolute 'mare with possibly the worst Ebay seller I have ever encountered :bash: 
I am after a diver around 42mm (40mm is too small & over 44mm too big)
Dial colour prefer Black or Blue (I have an RLG White dial one already) - Not green either
Don't mind Quartz or Auto
Budget is £200 - £300 but could stretch this for the "right" watch?
I've already owned a few micro-brand divers (Phoibos / Borealis / Zelos / Scurfa / Nite etc) & prefer those over the homage brands like Steeldive / PD etc
Also had some "standards" like Orient / Seiko / Bulova etc

The watch I was trying to buy was an Armida A1 - I also like the OVM version of the Steinhart Ocean (with sword hands - not a fan of Merc hands)
Be very interested in either of those

Drop me a pm if you have something to sell
Thanks ... Paul :thumbsup:




*Advertiser*

PaulBoy



*Date*

15/09/21



*Price or Trade Value*

£300



*Category*

Wanted


----------

